
Programmers: Before you turn 40, get a plan B (2009) - gtirloni
http://improvingsoftware.com/2009/05/19/programmers-before-you-turn-40-get-a-plan-b/
======
cheeky78
I'm a few years from 40 and have been a software developer since I graduated
from college.

I hope I'm not a developer through my 40s. Why? Things don't seem to ever
change for the better.

I've gone through death march projects, company politics turmoil, and business
owners that seem to think Fooseball tables and a stocked fridge full of Red
bull is equal compensation for spending unpaid extra hours on the latest
product release.

Technology changes, but learning the latest framework du jour is not that
difficult when you know the fundamentals.

I think some developers end up in management and others leave the industry
entirely because they just don't want to deal with the bullshit anymore.

I've been consulting for the last 5 years and it has helped. I'm paid well and
can work remotely from my own office or home.

I've also started my second side business that I hope will replace my
consulting income. My first business lasted about 5 years before it became too
difficult to maintain profitability.

